# Bristlenose plec



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello,

I'm thinking of purchasing a Bristlenose plec for my 96ltr tank. 

Will they get along with my peppered cory or are they likely to bully the plec?

Thanks.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

They will do fine together. I keep 3 peppered corys in a 46 gal tank with one bristlenose and no problems at all. I did have a pair of bristlenoses in a 75 gal for a little while in an attempt to breed them and they injured a cory that got in the way when the bristlenoses were chasing each other but if you just have a single bristlenose there will be no problems between the two species. Good combo.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 2 Bristlenoses in a 55G with 13 cories and everyone gets along


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They will be alright, a skinner cucumber will do everyone good twice a week...


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

I would see no problems, Osiris is right give him/her a snack every now and then and he'll be a happy camper. (Wow, why did I say happy camper, who says that?)


----------

